# Figs in a wedding cake



## pastrychick (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, I hope someone can help me. I own a pastry shop and recently contracted a new wedding cake. The theme is family style Italian, not American Italian. Anyway we would like to incorperate fig somewhere in this cake. I would really appreciate some ideas what flavors to pair this with and an actual tried and true recipe. The complication here is that the wedding is in about 4 weeks so I have very little time for testing. Ireally need this cake to be a hit and would appreciate ANY advice whatsoever


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Well, you can use a fig preserve with the filling or cook fresh figs and combine (when cool) with Butter cream or 
Chopped Dried fig in the cake layers or
dried fig compote as a filling or 
place clean fresh figs on the cake as decoration along with other beautiful fruits and flowers!

Be aware, there is an enzyme in fresh figs that can turn cream or custard (it breaks down the egg in the custard rendering it liquid and can sour or bitter fresh whipped cream.) Please look at link for greater detail:
http://www.asianonlinerecipes.com/ve...guide/figs.php
Keep us informed of the outcome!
Best of luck.:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I like M's idea of a compote like filling. You can alternate rings of buttercream and compote to make it less overpowering. Ya know, like a bulls eye, piping the BC on the edge for a dam and alternating rings.
I have actually done this with merengue and compote on top of a cake with torched merengue and sugared figs as garnish.
pan


----------



## pastrychick (Jun 26, 2006)

I definitely like the idea of the compote in between the layers. I was also thinking of using a hazelnut or a chestnut buttercream. But what should I use as a cake base. And, is there a nice liquor that would go nice with the whole thing?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There are fig liquors. I have one in a box on my bar, I will get the name.
PC, if you are thinking chestnut, make a demo for flavor. My first reaction was neg because of the strong flavors. But who knows?
I'm sure your client will be pleased.
I just wanted to add that if you add another fruit to your compote like apples, you may want to just lift the fig flavor with a calvados or something. You need to also remember that not all people like fig. We always suggest going with more common flavors for the guests and the cutting layer flavor the brides choice.


----------



## pastrychick (Jun 26, 2006)

The majority of the grooms family are comming in from Italy and the couple was very specific about an authentic Italian theme for the cuisine and figs are one of the featured items. They loved the idea of incorperating them into the cake. I agree that the fig compote alone could get a bit heavy and overpowering and I really like the idea of using calvados for a much needed fruity lift. Here is where my thoughts are now. A light hazelnut cake in four layers. The center layer would be filled with the fig compote and the other two with a light mascarpone mousse. I want to finish the whole thing with hazelnut buttercream in a nice basket-weave and garnish with flowers and sugared fruit like champagne grapes and other things that will be on their buffet table.
 Any nice hazelnut cake recipes?:blush:


----------

